# General > Recipes >  tray bake

## andrew.bowles30

any body got any good ideas for tray bakes quick and simple

----------


## Beat Bug

Crush up some broken biscuits, any sort, but not jammie dodgers. Add some cocoa powder, raisins, sultanas, and a bit of soft dark brown sugar. Mix well, and bind together with melted butter/margarine. Press into a greased tray, and when set pour over melted chocolate. Before the chocolate fully sets, score into sections (makes it easier to cut later). Leave to cool before eating (if you can!)

----------


## poppett

Add chopped glace cherries to the above mixture and you have "Tiffin"

----------


## andrew.bowles30

yum thanks will try tomoza

----------


## poppett

Remembered two more quick recipes, though not strictly tray bakes.   Both start off with a sweet pastry base.   I used to make both together, one of each, hence the funny quantities of ingredients.

You will need:-

2 Sweet pastry cases
2 bags marshmallows
1 large carton double or whipping cream
1 jar Marachino cherries
3 crunchie bars


Begin by taking six WHITE marshmallows and set them to warm in the microwave (they become the setting agent for the flan filling)


For the marachino mallow flan half about four or five cherries and half them and keep for decoration.
Melt the marshmallows in a bowl in the microwave, add the marachino syrup from the jar along with the rest of the cherries chopped up.   Add a tablespoon of cream and whisk it all together.   Fill the pastry case and decorate with kept aside cherry halves.    Chill for about half an hour then it is ready to slice and serve.

For the crunchie cream flan

Just melt the six white mallows, add to whipped cream and whip again.   Break the crunchie bars into the mixture (the smaller the bits the sooner it will be ready) mix well and put into pastry case and chill until firm.


Just out of interest the crunchie cream filling was discovered by accident.   Whipped cream had been left in a bowl and some puff candy/crunchie bars fell into it by accident. By the morning the cream had turned a lovely honey colour and tasted divine with shards of chocolate through it.   Have also used the crunchie cream as topping for fruit salad for those who don`t like ice cream.   The addition of the marshmallows help it to stay set if it gets warm.

----------


## bagpuss

Mars bar slice

4 mars bars chopped up and melted along with a tablespoon of butter and another of drinking chocolate

Add in rice krispies ( to fill a 2 litre jug) and stir 

Press into greased baking tray, and set in fridge

the end result can be topped with melted cooking chocolate

A variation can include sultanas

----------

